# More Advice Please



## fobfop59 (May 10, 2014)

I have a Waltham demi-hunter 1908 model, grade 620, in an ALDennison Sun 14kt case. I am interested in upgrading the movement, and I have located a Crescent St movement, number which has the following database description:

*Grade: Crescent St.*

Movement Serial Number: 23004682

Estimated Production Year: 1919

Run Quantity: 300

Total Production: 235,917

Size: 16s

Jewels: 21j

Movement Configuration: Hunting

Model: 1908

Plate: 3/4 Plate

Adjusted: Yes

Railroad Grade: No

Does anyone have any experience of doing this, and are the movements identical in size so the Crescent St will (probably) fit in my demi-hunter case?

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

From my copy of "American Pocket Watches - Identification and Price Guide", there were a number of Waltham movements with a model date of 1908 - most of them size 16s and many of them with a hunting movement. Do you have a serial number on the movement?

As far as I know, the crown and stem were an integral part of the casing for Waltham watches of that era - and not an integral part of the movement. So, as long as the stem is the standard length, a swap-out should be OK. I take it the Crescent Street isn't lever set?

Will you be keeping the original dial or using the dial on the Crescent Street? I've got some dial feet position info in the book.


----------



## fobfop59 (May 10, 2014)

Many thanks for your input. The existing movement is a 620 grade, with a serial number of 20216771.


----------



## fobfop59 (May 10, 2014)

Sorry, a couple more answers - no the Crescent St movement is not lever set, and second I think my existing dial is better cosmetically than the dial on the Crescent St movement, so is that a straight swap?

Thanks


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The dial feet info in the book is very dense, so here's how I'd go about it: (and do forgive me if I'm teaching grannies to suck eggs!):

1. With the back off/open on the 620, undo the case screws - if they're half-headed, they can stay on the movement.

2. Pull out the crown to the hand setting position - one click - and lift the movement out, being careful not to bend the stem.

3. Check the position of the dial feet screws on the side of the 620 and on the side of the Crescent St - there should be 3 screws

4. If the minute positions of the dial screws, e.g. 18, 38 and 58 (for example), are the same on both movements, then the dials should be interchangeable

5. However, check the hands before swapping out dials as there might be variations in the cannon pinion and hour wheel widths

6. If the hands on the Crescent St are in good nick, then you may want to keep them on the movement over the 620 dial - up to you

7. If you decide to swap dials, then you'll have to remove hands from both movements with hand removers and protective covering

8. With the hands off, undo the dial screws sufficiently to carefully loosen and prise the dials from the movements - but don't take the screws all the way out

9. Swap dials, tighten dial screws, replace hands, insert Crescent Street movement in case, push crown back, tighten case screws

I've no idea whether the hands will be interchangeable, but my guess is that they will be. Whether you change them over, if you swap dials as well, will depend on the overall look.

Best of luck!


----------

